# EVolocity



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys
The Evolocity electric car extravaganza is on again 28th November in Christchurch

http://evolocity.co.nz/events-entry-forms/

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year but it was great fun last year


----------

